# problems with sand substrate



## theb1440 (Oct 25, 2010)

well i switched from gravel to sand last week and let all the cloudiness settle. at this point the tank looked pefectly clear so today i decided to take 3 of my tough fish out of my holding tank and put them in the new tank... within an hour and a half the tank was so cloudy i couldnt see an inch into it... i just dont understand whats going on... obviously the fish stirred up the sand but i just dont understand what im doing wrong... please help!

120 gal tank
2 marineland emperor 400's
all necessary chemicals


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*sand*

it may be just too fine a grade and the filters are keeping what the fish kicked up suspended in the water column...just my 2 cents...


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

theb1440 said:


> well i switched from gravel to sand last week and let all the cloudiness settle. at this point the tank looked pefectly clear so today i decided to take 3 of my tough fish out of my holding tank and put them in the new tank... within an hour and a half the tank was so cloudy i couldnt see an inch into it... i just dont understand whats going on... obviously the fish stirred up the sand but i just dont understand what im doing wrong... please help!
> 
> 120 gal tank
> 2 marineland emperor 400's
> all necessary chemicals


What types of fish did you place in the tank?
Did you rinse the sand a few times before placing it in the tank?
I would consider purchasing some type of prefilter sponges to fit over the intakes of the Emperor Filters, 
would remove the strainer and use sponges over the end to help keep sand from being drawn into the impeller housing where it will quickly damage the magnet/impeller assembly.
Would not place large fishes noted for digging in substrate unless as mentioned, you can find some type of prefilter sponge to fit on the end of the uptake tube.
Trust me,, been there.Would also maybe shorten the uptake tube to keep it a little higher from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

What sand/brand did you buy? Like playsand from the hardwarestore? How many times did you rinse it out?


----------



## theb1440 (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah its play sand from home depot. i washed it twice but im assuming that wasnt enough. im brand new to the fishkeeping scene so this is all alien to me. when i pushed one of my plants into the sand it got real cloudy too... i would think too easily. im thinking the sand is too fine and not heavy enough. i dont want real grainy looking sand, i like the clean smooth look... anyone recommend a good sand to use that doesnt get real cloudy and looks nice that isnt too expensive?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i know it's a pain,however as long as you don't have fish in there,
i would drain the tank,take the sand out and rinse the living daylights
out of it,then put it back in,play sand once it's washed is usually pretty good.
i have it in my 4ft tank,and it's great,i did mix it with some gravel,but
it's really been fine.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I've heard it helps a bit to rinse with hot water.

Do you plan on using live plants or plastic?
If you're using live, and are setting up the tank again anyway, why not look in my signature?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've used play sand from Homedepot as well as Lowes and never had this issue. That said I usually sep it all out in several buckets so you have small amounts and wash each maybe 5-6 times.

Also not to be overlooked here: When you deal with sand in the tank the type/kind/brand filter you have on there and the way the output is angled also play's a big role. That said, what filter do you have there?

Here's my sand tanks some of these pic's where taking within 24hrs of set up, clear as you see. 
Yellow's 55g - 55 gallon Freshwater fish tank
CPO - 20 gallon Freshwater fish tank
2nd New Shrimp Farm - 10 gallon Freshwater fish tank


​


----------

